# Adria Vision 707 SL Tyre pressure - PLEASE HELP -



## Franc (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what is the correct tyre pressure for the Vision? I am rather confused and worried. 
I have different figures. Adria suggest 3.2 bar for all 4 wheels. The Renault Master manual suggest 3.8 bar for the front and 4.4 bar for the rear.
A black self adhesive sticker I found in the documentation suggest 4.5 for the front and 5.5 bar for the rear.
My van has been upgraded to 3850 kg and therefore that will be the full laden weight I will be carrying.
Any advice will be appreciated.
Thank you
Franc


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi franc,
what are the tyre pressures written on the tyre wall at the given maximum load as stated by the TYRE manufacturer.

This is what you should follow as if the tyres get hot due to under inflation and blow out causing lots damage ,I bet the insurance wont pay out because they were underinflated.

our master runs on 225x16 michelin xc camping car tyres , and it states at max load on frint or rear 80psi and we have a 3900 chassis weight.

so we run rear 75psi and front 65psi when at 3600kg then rear 80psi and front 70 psi when at 3900 kg.

hope this helps.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Frank

I've just had my 697 upgraded to 3850 as well, I've followed a couple topics recently and they all seem to give different values. The Renault manual probably is not for the uprated weight.

If you check the tyres they normally give the maximum pressure, im going to work on about 90% of max for back and 80% max for front then go from there to see how the ride is.

I have the pressures written on a label in the cab for the 3500 weight but I think with the uprate you can only really find out from the tyre manufacturer for the best estimate.

If you do happen to get a good lead I would apreciate a post with what they are. I'm off week after next so will go with what i think and post back if i dont hear before.

Kevin

P.S have you found any problems since upgrading like tax going up or ? I know it brings it above the bracket for the lower speed limits on dual carriageways but not seen anything else.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi twinky,
the road tax should have come down not up as its reclassified a s a private hgv not a private light goods anymore.

tramp


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

That would be nice, I've not had a log book back after the change yet so was wondering what would happen.

I was very lucky that my dealer had to wait to get the new plate from Adria and had to post it to me to fit but did complete the paperwork for the log book.

I photocopied the log book before i took it in and when i changed the weight plate (sticky label) I managed to peel it off complete and stick it back on the backing the new one came on so if i ever need to i can change it back again.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I presume your tyres are all of the same make.

When I was in doubt I rang the UK office of the tyre mfr (Continental Vanco in my case), and if you can tell them the axle loadings they will give you their recommendation. Naturally they will want to know the exact tyres fitted to your van.

HTH

Paul


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi chaps

I'm now part of the adria owners [707 SG].

We run our tyres at 70psi.

Tax, is £165 for 12 months as it's on some HGV malarkey... and yes ours is 3850 Adria up-plated.

wilse


----------

